# Is this Red Cherry shrimp carrying eggs?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Never had shrimp before so that's why I'm asking, looks pretty fat :lol: I corrected the species name


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Sure is

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

That's a red cherry shrimp. Congrats on the eggs! The babies are adorable and she looks almost ready 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Gaia said:


> That's a red cherry shrimp. Congrats on the eggs! The babies are adorable and she looks almost ready
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


So where does she lay the eggs and how long to hatch out?


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

She delivers live babies. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, told you I know nothing about shrimp  they must be tiny, what size are they?


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

The Guy said:


> Ok, told you I know nothing about shrimp  they must be tiny, what size are they?


Tiny tiny. I've asked for a magnifying glass from Santa &#127877;. I think you will find them very interesting with how they take care of the eggs. I find mine like to give birth in the current but with that said I've had others go under the wood to hide. Excited to see the babies!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a yellow baby about 2 weeks old










There is a red about the same age.

Unfortunately I got some shrimp a little while ago and they must of had something because I lost just about my whole colony 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats, thats a healthy looking pregnant shrimp.
I just want to point out that your shrimp is not a crystal red shrimp. Those belong to a different genus entirely.

You have neocaridina davidi var. red, also commonly known as the cherry shrimp.
You'll see dozens upon dozens of babies in no time. The females carry their eggs for about a month and produce offspring that are identical to the adults.

Great beginner shrimp and are fairly hardy. Best of luck.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

congrats!
it looks like your going to be a shrimp grandpa.

Cherries are very proflific


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the input, I am truly a newbie at this shrimp stuff thanks to Gaia, but am enjoying the learning curve.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

The Guy said:


> Thanks everyone for all the input, I am truly a newbie at this shrimp stuff thanks to Gaia, but am enjoying the learning curve.


&#128518;&#128526;

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cammyle (Oct 24, 2016)

I didn't understand the magnifying glass comment.. got it now lol ..


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I must be totally blind, even with a magnifying glass can't see any babies. Could they have been a snack for someone? The biggest fish is a LF pepper corie.


----------



## Cammyle (Oct 24, 2016)

I think so  or hopefully in hiding ... they are sooo tiny - a little bigger than one tropica plant soil substrate


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Newborn fw shrimp = fishie snacks.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Cammyle said:


> I didn't understand the magnifying glass comment.. got it now lol ..


Lol!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

The Guy said:


> I must be totally blind, even with a magnifying glass can't see any babies. Could they have been a snack for someone? The biggest fish is a LF pepper corie.


Hopefully hiding!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

The Guy said:


> I must be totally blind, even with a magnifying glass can't see any babies. Could they have been a snack for someone? The biggest fish is a LF pepper corie.


I know this isn't relevant to the OP anymore, but I recently had some shrimpettes too...and was worried they were all fish snacked. I saw them the first day or two, and couldn't find them after. At the 1 week mark. I found some again hiding in the mosses after the aquarium lights normally go off. Try looking at night.


----------

